# Should I Buy A Used TiVo Stream?



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

I am getting ready to buy a TiVo Stream and I am trying to decide if I could get by with a used TiVo Stream. I gather from reading here that one of the risks is getting one that has not been de-activated. I just got a Tivo Mini that was used and I simply called TiVo to de-activate the old information and activate it for me. Would it be the same for a TiVo Stream? Might they have dealt with this differently since I am already a TiVo customer?

I don't mind spending the extra money for a new one if I need to, but if I can safely buy a used one, that is certainly fine with me. What I don't want to do, obliviously, is buy something and find out that I can't use it. I assume that none of the TiVo Streams are tied to a cable TV company like I have read some of the TiVo Minis are.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh contraire. There is an excellent chance you'll get a cable company Stream. That's been the case with literally 80% of the used Streams I've bought. So ask for the TSN and check it before you buy. Rule of thumb, if it's $50 or less, it's stolen.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Do you know what a Stream is used for? Its to stream the shows to portable devices such as phones or tablets. Its not the same as a Mini. It also does not connect to a TV, just the network/internet.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Also a Stream can used to view content using the Amazon Fire TV and the TiVo App. I use on my LAN for viewing in another room and while it has one quirk, it meets my needs very well. I've not had the opportunity to access the Stream using an Amazon TV at a remote location (out of home), so I can't speak to that.


----------

